# Hs621



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

I have had my Honda HSS1332 for a few years and love it, but it's kind of big for my deck. I picked up a HS621 this fall, Iv'e tryed this thing three different storms and just don't understand what the hype is with these, It seems way to much work for me, the wheels are so small forget about trying to move it through snow backing up, it doen't throw snow no where near as far as my 1332 does, and when you turn the chute to the side the snow comes out sideways. I thought my 13 year old son could use it but he doesn't like it either.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dadnjesse said:


> I have had my Honda HSS1332 for a few years and love it, but it's kind of big for my deck. I picked up a HS621 this fall, Iv'e tryed this thing three different storms and just don't understand what the hype is with these, It seems way to much work for me, the wheels are so small forget about trying to move it through snow backing up, it doen't throw snow no where near as far as my 1332 does, and when you turn the chute to the side the snow comes out sideways. I thought my 13 year old son could use it but he doesn't like it either.


you thought a 621 was gonna throw snow like a 1332?

sounds like operator error.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> you thought a 621 was gonna throw snow like a 1332?
> 
> sounds like operator error.


No, but seeing that my deck is 60 x 30 and by my pool I need to be able to throw the snow away into the yard. I just thought I would like it better. At this point it's just going to sit in my shed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dadnjesse said:


> No, but seeing that my deck is 60 x 30 and by my pool I need to be able to throw the snow away into the yard. I just thought I would like it better. At this point it's just going to sit in my shed.


check out the threads on the hs621 here. it is one of the best Honda's there is. every model has it's advantages and disadvantages and it's important to know each machines ' limits and capabilities. I would never buy a HSS1332 for my driveway as it is less than 2 car lengths long and 3 cars wide. I use an old HS80 with a 24 inch wide bucket. I use an old HS50 and 55 for my decks,

I have a monster HS1132 which is about the same as a 1332 with2 less horses that I use for the 4 foot EOD berms and to make some extra cash with. So I can understand that you don't want to use the 1132 for the deck. Maybe a HSS724 would be ideal for yo with that size deck. 24 inch bucket and a lot lighter . From what I have read the HS621 is excellent for powdery to slightly wet snow but maybe not so good for the concrete type snow. 

I always tell people to keep practicing with their blower when they get frustrated. And don't force it to do more than it can do. Both my deck machines are 34 and 35 years old and i have never had a breakdown or a broken shear pin but I know neighbors that are constantly having problems with their Honda's because they do not know how to operate it correctly.

good luck.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

dadnjesse said:


> I picked up a HS621 this fall, Iv'e tryed this thing three different storms and just don't understand what the hype is with these, It seems way to much work for me, the wheels are so small forget about trying to move it through snow backing up, it doen't throw snow no where near as far as my 1332 does, and when you turn the chute to the side the snow comes out sideways.


Sorry to hear it's not doing what you wanted. I just started watching CL for one of these :redface: I'd like to find something for quicker & easier cleanup of smaller storms (<12"), vs my 2-stage. 

Can you elaborate a bit? What kind of storms have you used it in, in terms of depth of snow, and wet snow vs dry? Is it that it's too slow at clearing the snow? Or too much labor to use it, like having to push it into the snow? The little single-stages I tried several years ago were actually less effort than my 2-stage, for small storms. 

It obviously won't hold a candle to a 1332, but if it's still not good at handling reasonable storms for its size, that would be interesting to know. 

Are the paddles in good shape? If they're too worn, creating a big gap between the paddles and the housing, I understand that can reduce throwing performance. Worn paddles might also make it less-effective at pulling itself along.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I use a tiny SnowJoe SJ615E single stage on my deck, and it even handled 18" of hard, wet snow. It throws normal snow about 15 feet or so. I would think the HS621 would kick butt on deck duty...


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought a used HS621 about 4-yrs ago and was very disappointed in its performance. It needed new auger and paddle rubber but replacement didn't completely solve the problem either. Then I heard the drive belt screech one time and replaced it and the machine now works very well. See my uploaded description (from the shop manual) of drive belt inspection/adjustment.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The very rare animal, a HS621 came up for sale in my area for $250

may buy it just for market research.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> The very rare animal, a HS621 came up for sale in my area for $250
> 
> may buy it just for market research.


Do it.... you know you want it.... :grin:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Freezn said:


> Do it.... you know you want it.... :grin:


I would do it for snowblowerforum.com My review would at least

better than Consumer Reports , that's for sure.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

Golfergordy said:


> I bought a used HS621 about 4-yrs ago and was very disappointed in its performance. It needed new auger and paddle rubber but replacement didn't completely solve the problem either. Then I heard the drive belt screech one time and replaced it and the machine now works very well. See my uploaded description (from the shop manual) of drive belt inspection/adjustment.


I went through the hole thing. New paddles, belt, scraper bar, new carburator, replaced the handle, put too much money into it to not like it.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

Also it's leaving black lines along my deck from the paddles, am I lifting it too high.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I would not use a rubber paddled single stage on a deck. The paddles, in my opinion, would pound on the boards and leave marks. An electric plastic auger machine that rides above the surface might be better.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

gibbs296 said:


> I would not use a rubber paddled single stage on a deck. The paddles, in my opinion, would pound on the boards and leave marks. An electric plastic auger machine that rides above the surface might be better.


Thanks I think I'm going to sell it and just use my HSS1332


----------



## AxlViking (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi, I just got hold of a HS621. I didnt throw snow but since I change the auger belt it work realy great. Managed however to grasp a fat stone which buckled my auger housing, so now I am into repairing again.
Didnt actually believe that the belt could be that important.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I think belt slippage (because of an old worn out drive belt) does more to reduce performance than worn auger & paddle rubber. The worn out belt doesn't always make a screeching sound when using the HS621, but rather, slowly, gradually (and quietly) slips on the pulleys reducing the auger rpm and consequently snow throwing ability. The drive belt will only screech when the drive pulley is spinning against the belt and the belt is hardly moving, and this happens when the snow load the HS621 is trying to throw is more than the HS621 belt/pulley system can handle, such as with heavy, wet snow or ice. Naturally, screeching will happen sooner, under a smaller snow load with a belt that needs to be readjusted or replaced, than it will with a new properly adjusted belt.


----------

